# Do you ever think there's hidden cameras in your house?



## Alexandra Marie (Nov 27, 2013)

.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah it's horrible, especially when I'm taking a shower


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Alexandra Marie said:


> Yes I'm a very paranoid person just look at the title lol. Do any of you feel the same? This all started when I went on vacation and I kept thinking "iomg what if someone broke in my house to put cameras and spy On me " when I came back home I was still very paranoid inspected my whole house found nothing but I still believe there's hidden cameras.
> 
> Does anyone else get these type of thoughts?


I didn't.
After reading this I am perhaps slightly paranoid that it's not too far outside of the realms of reality that the room I'm renting could be kitted out with hidden cameras, and if so then I've been far too relaxed about my state of dress when stumbling to/from the en-suite.


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah lol, all the time. I always thought about them being in the ceiling corners. but I have speakers in all corners of my room now.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Paranoia can be a very serious problem. If can indicate the beginnings of schizophrenia. The OP should get checked by a mental health professional.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Only thought that when I couldn't handle my weed.


----------



## Unnecessary (Nov 16, 2013)

Some time ago, yeah. I used to think my whole house had cameras everywhere and someone was spying everything I did, and when I used my laptop I had to cover the webcam with something because the thought that someone could be seeing me sorrounded my head every second.

But now I realized it's kind of stupid and really don't care, I don't do anything interesting for someone to spy on me, anyways.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

no. i do not feel important enough for anyone to waste their time and money to spy on me. they would die out of boredom anyway. so nothing to be revealed to the world either.
i did have at some point a quick passing thought that maybe someone put some hidden camera in the toilet from the office. as a bad taste prank. but then again, no. wouldnt happen.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Sometimes I do...And sometimes I think there's microphones recording me lol. I'm not delusional or anything...idk...I just get paranoid sometimes.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I keep coming across threads that remind me of meth today. After reading your other post about speed I would say that doing speed magnified these feelings of self consciousness in you. I'm the same way, it's part of being anxious and self conscious and then doing speed, which turns these kinds of thoughts obsessive. When your thought processes are already off, speed seems to make you think faster and deeper and really focus on that kind of stuff. It's hard to explain, but I've been there. If you've just quit it will get somewhat better with time.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

haha Yup. At work too, in the bathroom. And yet I know they are irrational fears, I still think it.


----------



## hobo ranger (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't think anyone would waste their time doing that for me, unless they want to watch me take a dump every day.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm very paranoid. I couple years ago I heard my neighbors gettin work done on there house.I always think they are watching me masturbate in the basement...I keep hearing them go up n down the stairs and sometimes stop on the stairs...and then go bck up after I zip my pants back up.


----------



## theborrowers (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah! But not all the time. I'm so glad I'm not the only one.

I first developed this fear when I read this article about some webcam hackers, so I started to put stickers on all the computers/laptops' webcams in the house. 

Whenever I'm doing something weird, like singing out loud, I feel like there's hidden cameras watching my every move. Aaahhh!


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

theborrowers said:


> I first developed this fear when I read this article about some webcam hackers, so I started to put stickers on all the computers/laptops' webcams in the house.


I do the same thing.


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes, for some reason I keep thinking they're in the bathrooms.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I used to. It started when a primary school teacher said there were cameras everywhere. She meant in public, but I couldn't shake the feeling they were in my house too. I spent years with that being watched feeling. I think in my case it was an OCD thing because I knew it wasn't logical. It just became a pervasive background feeling. 

The feeling was also triggered for a couple of months when I went to the US once. Because Americans like putting cameras in weird, secret places for surveillance.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Sometimes, especially renting and with housemates. Occasionally at work too.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

the collector said:


> I keep hearing them go up n down the stairs and sometimes stop on the stairs...and then go bck up after I zip my pants back up.


:lol well are you being loud or what?

When I first moved into my apartment, the landlord was a little invasive or something...I considered he might have put cameras in there.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I've already explained how I feel


----------



## CoffinChild (Nov 25, 2013)

*I'm glad I'm not the only one!*

Yeah! And as that person said, I do think people are watching me through my webcam, so I cover it up with a post it.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Damn! She's onto me :hide


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

If they where those people must be having fun ..


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, sometimes. It's not an intrusive habit of mine or anything...just sometimes.


----------



## armlamoureux (Nov 14, 2013)

I sometimes think there are cameras hidden in vents in public restrooms. It's kind of disturbing, thinking there are people watching and judging me everywhere....


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

All the time.


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hahaha I do

At least when I was 13 lol. But yeah I would sit in the computer and would feel like someone standing behind me then disappear when I looked back.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

How about someone spying on your through your webcam or something, I've red that happens to celebratys sometimes..n blackmail them..


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

Alexandra Marie said:


> Omg that's one of my highest fears great now I'm scared:/


I to college and major in the computer field. To make your fear worse....hacking onto your webcam is very simple and I've learned how to do it just last week with my ethical hacking class. A single program can back got webcam without you knowing. Now that you know, (Cough) (Clears throat)

HIDE!!!!!


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

Alexandra Marie said:


> Omg your scaringggg me how's it done
> 
> Ps please don't hack me lol


It's a program that basicLly has all the hacking functions. I'm not one to back a fellow SAS member. Still know to never download programs without knowing what they really are since that's how the program works.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. If i do find any camera I'm gomna jack off in front of it. I'm assuming that's what they want to see.


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

No, but I often think people can still hear me through the phone after I hang up.


----------



## Irvy (Nov 27, 2013)

not really


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have to say that I've never felt this way.


----------



## lonelyhippie (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes. I feel like someone is watching me at all times and that they have set up cameras in my house, can see my text messages, and can hear my thoughts.


----------



## Interlude (Dec 11, 2013)

I've had this fear since I was in elementary school. I felt like I was always being watched. I'm always worried that people can read my mind, too. I'm worried that my feelings/thoughts can be "conducted" like electricity is, so when I'm in a more anxious/disturbed state, I lift my feet off the floor or only rest them on a blanket or something. I've never admitted to any of this before because, well, obviously there are no cameras and most people cannot read minds. (I say most because, hey, who knows? Someone might be able to. Haha.) 

I did recently discover the roots to my "must check behind shower curtains before using the toilet" obsession. Apparently, my parents took me to visit my grandmother and she hid her boyfriend in the shower. (My mother did not approve of him.) I'm the one who found him in there. Ha!


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Yes. I always have that fear. Even when I'm alone I use my laptop or phone at certain angles because I have this sense that someone or something is watching me. I also have issues using the restroom because of it.


----------



## SpaceRanger (Oct 28, 2012)

I used to think my landlord kept a spy camera in the kitchen. :/ But my eating disorder was most likely the cause of my paranoia.


----------



## harley (Dec 21, 2013)

I get a little paranoid like that. I covered the camera on my lap top, though I feel bad for anyone that wants to spy on me. Last week I put a security camera in my apartment because I kept having this about people coming into my house to rob me or about my sketchy maintenance guys messing with things in my place. I worry that because I work two jobs My neighbors may start to notice my schedule and break in.everyone I'm my neighborhood has been nice but I just get these thoughts that I can't let go.


----------

